# How long do poodles act like puppies?



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Our new rescued mini, Meadow, is supposed to be 1.5 years old according to the breeder who surrendered her to a rescue. I think she acts just like a puppy with her jumping, turning, playing, and everything else she does. She is the same age as my rescued Yorkie, Sparrow. Sparrow acts like an adult dog even though she is playful too. 

I love Meadow acting like a puppy because it has been forever since I had a puppy. She reminds me of my Husky (RIP) as a puppy.

How long do poodles act like puppies?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think poodles can act like puppies their whole lives! They are just that wonderful.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

It varies...my 9 yr old unneutered male is puppyish but the the 8 yr old boy is calm and regal. The old lady who is 10 gets those funny spurts of silly energy. So its nice, they age slowly


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Meadow bounds around like she is a rubber bouncy ball full of excitement and joy. She just seems so puppyish. I'm so glad she's so happy and playful. I would love to age just as slowly.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper is still a young guy and is completely insane (in the best way possible). His pal Rocky is nearly 10 and the two of them will play for hours on end and act the fool. Rocky has never grown up, and I hope that Jasper never does either.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

My mini lived to be 16 and she acted like a puppy until the last 2-3 years of her life. Her greetings made you feel like you were the reason for her exsistance.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas still has his puppy fun at 2, but it's more controlled.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I've talked to a number of mini owners who have noticed long adolescence in minis. They appear to be the most active of the poodle varieties. 

Generally though by 2-3 things should start to settle down. I know it feels hard at 18 months, but by 2 you should see a noticeable difference. Fozz is now 2 yrs and 5 months and his behavior vs. a year ago is night and day. Now, 60-90 min a day of exercise is enough; whereas back then he needed four. Yes, 4. you read that right. 

Glad those days are over. (and still I dream of getting a puppy. I must be crazy.)


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it's important to know the lifestyle prior, too, and well if a breeder surrendered to a rescue, my guess is that the pup didn't have one on one time, and may not have gone through the puppy play stage, and well, is just enjoying their new home now!! That would make me feel good.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

It does seem like Meadow is very very energetic, and I had a Husky for 13 years to compare her to. I love her puppy behavior, but I am going to need to really exercise her a lot. Hopefully it won't be 4 hours, but maybe that's what it will take. The weather is really bad sometimes so I don't know how that will work out. The winds here are so much more bothersome than the snow. I'm in Reno. I feel like we'll get blown away when we try to walk while it's windy. Snow seems to be delicious to Meadow and, she likes to eat it and roll in it. I guess her curls are insulating her pretty well. That's a big difference from my Chihuahua and Yorkie. 

She is very well behaved and doesn't chew things up or bark her head off because of all her energy. She does seem so happy and that makes me happy too.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

she won't need more exercise forever. Also remember there's a difference between "exciting" exercise (dog parks, fetch) which tend to get dogs wound up; and "relaxing" exerciseleash walking). i found a combo works for fozz. 10 min first walk, then dog park/fetch, then an hour walk after.


----------



## Bluerose (May 23, 2016)

Forever!

Their sense of humor becomes more developed as they get older too.


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

Our miniature is almost 4, and is always ready to play! Much to the annoyance of our old lady labrador.


----------



## Bluerose (May 23, 2016)

*We just got a mini*

He was 8 mos when we got him and in the past six weeks his personality has blossomed. He doesn't pick a ball up with his mouth he kicks it! So funny to watch him.


----------

